# Tass Doing Wendler's 5/3/1



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

New Year, New Routine, New Journal

I've been planning on doing Wendler's 5/3/1 for some time now, but was going to wait until the weights I am lifting were at a decent level.

However, I am cutting quite heavily which is leaving me feeling weak, and I don't feel I can progress much more on my previous programme.

The slow progress of Wendler's will suit me down to the ground at the moment.

Hopefully, I can still increase strength slowly whilst dropping all my fat.

I am running the 3-day version of 5/3/1 as it fits in nicely around my shift pattern.

The assistance is based around triumvirate but with some substitutions to suit me.

So

*Sunday 12 January 2014*

*
*

*
Military Press*

Warmup

5 x 37.5Kg

5 x 42.5Kg

7 x 50Kg

*Assistance*

Tricep Pressdown

3 x 12

Pendlay Rows

3 x 8 x 70Kg

Haven't done over 5 reps for a long time, so was puffing a bit lol. Enjoyed it.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good luck Ade:thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Good luck Ade:thumbup1:


Cheers Ming.

Hope you're well


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good luck Ade ... Wendler's is a good routine !


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Cheers Ming.
> 
> Hope you're well


Cheers mate. Not as well as I would like but getting there slowly.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ullo there...best luck to ya Tassi...xx


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice.

In as always :thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Friday17 January 2014*

*Deadlift*

*
*

*Warmup*

*
*5x 55 Kg

5x 65 Kg

3x 80 Kg

*WorkSets*

5x 90 Kg

5 x 100 Kg

8 x 115 Kg

*
*

*
Assistance*

*GoodMornings*

3x 10 x 30 Kg

*BarbellCurls*

3x 8

*LegRaises*

3x 8

Deads- First time going over 5 reps with these. Fitness gave out beforestrength

GM's- First time ever doing these so stayed very light. First set, Ithink my legs were too bent. Remainder sets, kept them straighter,and boy, did I feel it in my hammies. Wow!

Curlsfor da girlz - yeah whatever

Absburn yeah !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Sunday19 January 2014*

*Bench*

*
*

*Warmup*

*
*5x 32.5 Kg

5x 40 Kg

3x 50 Kg

*WorkSets*

5x 52.5 Kg

5 x 60 Kg

9 x 70 Kg

*
*

*
Assistance*

*DBIncline *

3x 15

*FacePulls*

3x 15


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

short and to the point ! :laugh: :thumbup1:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

good luck Ade. I really enjoyed 5/3/1. subbed


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Tuesday 21 January 2014*

*Squats*

*
*

*Warmup*

*
*5 x 50 Kg

5 x 60 Kg

3 x 70 Kg

*Work Sets*

5 x 75 Kg

5 x 87.5 Kg

5 x 100 Kg

*
*

*
Assistance*

I Ain't Doing Jack Sh1t

Working nights this week which totally zaps me of any energy. I usually don't train at all when on nights but forced myself this evening/morning/whatever it is.

Just did the required reps for squats then got the hell out of there. Felt heavy.

My form is still a bit off due to inflexibility. Where my muscles are sotight I find my back rounding and small twinges. I have been stretching a bit and it has helped but need to do a lot more.

Also,my upper back and abs have been loose lately, so really concentrating on keeping everything tight.

Oh well, off for another thrilling nightshift


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Friday 24 January 2014*

*
*

*
Military Press*

*
*

*
Warmup*

5 x 20 Kg

5 x 35 Kg

3 x 40Kg

*Worksets*

3 x 40 Kg

3 x 47.5 Kg

6 x 52.5Kg

*Assistance*

*
*

*
Tricep Pressdown*

3 x 12

*Pendlay Rows*

3 x 8 x 72.5Kg

Just finished nights so had no energy whatsoever, but pulled my head out of my **** and got on with things.

Maybe could have got another rep on the top set of presses. Still getting used to training to near failure.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> *Friday 24 January 2014*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


I find training to failure quite difficult ... especially when training alone


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Saturday 25 January 2014*

*Deadlift*

*
*

*Warmup*

*
*5 x 55 Kg

5 x 70 Kg

3 x 80 Kg

*Work Sets*

5 x 95 Kg

5 x 110 Kg

8 x 122.5 Kg

*
*

*
Assistance*

*Good Mornings*

3 x 10 x 32.5 Kg (Vid for tech check)

*Barbell Curls*

3 x 10

*Leg Raises*

3 x 8


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> *Saturday 25 January 2014*
> 
> *Deadlift*
> 
> ...


No video mate


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> No video mate


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

looks good to me mate


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Yep nice and low, controlled, with a wee knee bend


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Monday 27 January 2014*

*Bench*

*
*

*
Warmup*

*
*5 x 30 Kg

5 x 40 Kg

3 x 50 Kg

*Work Sets*

3 x 60 Kg

3 x 65 Kg

7 x 72.5 Kg

*
Assistance*

*DB Incline *

3 x 12

*Face Pulls*

3 x 15

*Side Lateral Raises*

3 x 15


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Thursday 30 January 2014*

*Squats*

*
*

*
Warmup*

5 x 50 Kg

5 x 60 Kg

3 x 70 Kg

*Work Sets*

3 x 80 Kg

3 x 90 Kg

6 x 105 Kg

*Assistance*

*Front Squats*

3 x 8 50Kg

*Calf Raises*

3 x 15

Squats - So been doing De Franco Agile 8 as recommended by @Greyphantom. Has really helped my flexibility. When squatting before, my adductors were so tight, I had to have a very narrow stance and feet pointed way out. Felt weak that way and everything felt heavy.

Today, I widened my stance, feet about 30 degrees and what a difference. Engaged posterior chain much better and the weights felt light. Getting back to how I used to squat. Can see in the vid my back is no longer rounding so that's great improvement.

On the top set, however, my weight is still coming forward on a couple of reps, putting strain on my lower back, so stopped at six reps.

Front squats - haven't done these in a while so stayed light. Reckon my back could be a bit straighter, chest up more. Forgot that feeling of not being able to breathe due to the bar crushing the windpipe - lol

Calf Raises -yeah whatever - fluff!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Friday31 January 2014*

*
*

*
Military Press*

*Warmup*

5x 20 Kg

5x 35 Kg

3x 40Kg

*Worksets*

5x 40 Kg

3 x 50 Kg

5x 55 Kg

*Assistance*

*TricepPressdown*

3x 12

*PendlayRows*

3 x 8 x 75 Kg


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Sunday2 February 2014*

*Deadlift*

*
*

*Warmup*

*
*5x 50 Kg

5 x 70 Kg

3x 80 Kg

*Work Sets*

5x 100 Kg

3 x 115 Kg

6 x 130 Kg

*
*

*
Assistance*

*GoodMornings*

3 x 10 35 Kg

*BarbellCurls*

3 x 10

*LegRaises*

3 x 8

*Side Bends*

3 x 15


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Wednesday5 February 2014*

*Bench*

*
*

*Warmup*

*
*5x 30 Kg

5x 40 Kg

3x 50 Kg

*WorkSets*

5x 60 Kg

3 x 70 Kg

>1 = 7 x 77.5 Kg

*
Assistance*

*DBIncline *

3x 12

*FacePulls*

3x 15

*SideLateral Raises*

3x 15

Didn'tget much sleep last night (lucky boy) so felt a bit weak going intosession today. Warmup sets on bench felt heavier than they should butwork sets felt easy !?

Wasn'tgetting any leg drive today. Just couldn't get it.

Nowtime to decorate this afteroon. Oh joy


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice squats there Tass:thumbup1:

Think your CD player may be stuck though:whistling:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Nice squats there Tass:thumbup1:
> 
> Think your CD player may be stuck though:whistling:


Cheers Ming. Yeah, bloody thing. Have to kick it a few times


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Friday7 February 2014*

*Squats*

*
*

*Warmup*

*
*5x 50 Kg

5x 60 Kg

3x 70 Kg

*WorkSets*

5x 90 Kg

3 x 100 Kg

>1 = 4 x 110 Kg

*
*

*
Assistance*

*FrontSquats*

3x 8 55Kg

*CalfRaises*

3x 15

No energy today. Felt a bit weak. Only managed 4 on top set of squats.. Everything had me breathing heavy today


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> *Friday7 February 2014*
> 
> *Squats*
> 
> ...


Oh we all have days like this ... at least you persevered ! :thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Monday17 February 2014*

*
*

*Cycle2*

*
MilitaryPress*

*Warmup*

5x 25 Kg

5x 30 Kg

3x 37.5 Kg

*Worksets*

5x 40 Kg

5 x 45 Kg

>5 = 6 x 52.5 Kg

*Assistance*

*Dips (negatives)*

1 x 8

*
TricepPress down*

3 x 12

*PendlayRows*

3 x 8 x 77.5Kg


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Tuesday 18 February 2014*

*Deadlift*

*Cycle 2*

*
*

*Warm up*

*
*5 x 40 Kg

5 x 60 Kg

5 x 70 Kg

3 x 85 Kg

*Work Sets*

5 x 90 Kg

5 x 110 Kg

>5 = 7 x 120 Kg

*
*

*
Assistance*

*Good Mornings*

3 x 10 37.5 Kg

*Barbell Curls*

3 x 10

*Leg Raises*

3 x 8

*Side Bends*

3 x 15

Deads- weight felt fairly comfortable and could have pulled a few more I reckon, but fitness let me down again. Blowing out my rear!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Thursday 21 February 2014*

*Bench*

*
*

*Warm up*

*
*5 x 30 Kg

5 x 40 Kg

3 x 50 Kg

*Work Sets*

5 x 50 Kg

5 x 60 Kg

>5 = 9 x 70 Kg

*
Assistance*

*DB Incline *

3 x 10

*Face Pulls*

3 x 12

*Side Lateral Raises*

3 x 15


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Saturday 22 February 2014*

*Squats*

*
*

*Warm up*

*
*5 x 50 Kg

5 x 60 Kg

3 x 70 Kg

*Work Sets*

5 x 80 Kg

5 x 90 Kg

>5 = 5 x 102.5 Kg

*
*

*
Assistance*

*Bulgarian Split Squats*

Couldn't do them

Squat form was off. Felt weak. Just did the 5 reps (all shocking form).Think I'm going to squat as a warm up to every session from now on. Just light, but to get my form back on track.

Tried Split squats. Balance is crap and couldn't do them.

Got peed off and left it there today.

Crap workout


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> *Saturday 22 February 2014*
> 
> *Squats*
> 
> ...


Bulgarian splits are very difficult and will take some time to perfect ... even now I wobble sometimes and find it useful to hold my hand against the door frame to steady things


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Bulgarian splits are very difficult and will take some time to perfect ... even now I wobble sometimes and find it useful to hold my hand against the door frame to steady things


I nearly ended up on the floor. Balance is shocking


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Tuesday 25 February 2014*

*
*

*
Military Press*

*
*

*Warm up*

5 x 25 Kg

5 x 30 Kg

3 x 37.5 Kg

*Work sets*

3 x 42.5 Kg

3 x 47.5 Kg

>3 = 7 x 55 Kg(Rep PB)

*Assistance*

*
*

*Tricep Press down*

3 x 10

*Pendlay Rows*

2 x 6 80 Kg

1 x 8 80 Kg

Trained in the evening today and actually felt quite strong. OHP went up nicely. Pushed 7 out. Previous reps at this weight was 5, so a nice improvement.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thursday 27 February 2014

Deadlift

Cycle 2

Warm up

8 x 40 Kg

5 x 60 Kg

5 x 70 Kg

3 x 85 Kg

Work Sets

3 x 100 Kg

3 x 112.5 Kg

>3 = 5 x 127.5 Kg

Assistance

Barbell Curls

3 x 10

Ran out of time. That's it for fluff today.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Friday 28 February 2014*

*Bench*

*
*

*Warm up*

*
*5 x 30 Kg

5 x 40 Kg

3 x 50 Kg

*Work Sets*

3 x 60 Kg

3 x 67.5 Kg

>3 = 8 x 75 Kg

*
Assistance*

*DB Incline *

3 x 10 28 Kg

*Face Pulls*

3 x 12

*Side Lateral Raises*

3 x 20

Felt pretty good today. Nice strong workout. Happy.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Wednesday 12 March 2014

Squats

Warm up

8 x 20 Kg

5 x 40 Kg

5 x 60 Kg

3 x 70 Kg

Work Sets

3 x 85 Kg

3 x 100 Kg

3 x 110 Kg

Assistance

Dumbell Lunges

3 x 8

Calf Raises

3 x 15


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

nice going Ade. Just popping in to offer encouragement!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> nice going Ade. Just popping in to offer encouragement!


cheers Dirk


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Saturday 15 March 2014*

*
*

*
Military Press*

*
*

*Warm up*

5 x 25 Kg

5 x 30 Kg

3 x 40 Kg

*Work sets*

5 x 45 Kg

3 x 52.5 Kg

>1= 5 x 57.5 Kg

*Assistance*

*
*

*Tricep Press down*

3 x 10

*Pendlay Rows*

3 x 8 x 80 Kg

First set of rows felt really heavy. Put straps on. Next two sets felt really light. My grip is terrible !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Sunday 16 March 2014*

*Deadlift*

*
*

*Warm up*

5 x 40 Kg

5 x 60 Kg

5 x 70 Kg

3 x 85 Kg

*Work Sets*

5 x 110 Kg

3 x 120 Kg

>1 = 5 x 135 Kg

*
*

*
Assistance*

*Good Mornings*

3 x 10 40 Kg

*Barbell Curls*

3 x 10

*Leg Raises*

3 x 8

*Side Bends*

3 x 15

Had enough of this no carbs business now. No energy for the workouts. Had oats this morning before training and powered through the workout.

Gonna have carbs on workout days and none on rest days.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Thursday 20 March 2014*

*Bench*

*
*

*Warm up*

*
*8 x 30 Kg

5 x 40 Kg

3 x 50 Kg

*Work Sets*

5 x 60 Kg

3 x 70 Kg

>1 = 6 x 80 Kg

*
Assistance*

*DB Incline *

3 x 10

*Face Pulls*

3 x 12

*Side Lateral Raises*

3 x 12


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good work Ade. Bench creeping up nicely.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Good work Ade. Bench creeping up nicely.


Cheers boss

Do you ever do incline bench. If you do, what position do your set your bench at.

Mine feels a bit high on one setting but a bit low on the next one down


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Cheers boss
> 
> Do you ever do incline bench. If you do, what position do your set your bench at.
> 
> Mine feels a bit high on one setting but a bit low on the next one down


I don't mate. I've tried it a couple of times in the past and hated it tbh. It makes my shoulders feel very vulnerable. In all the time I've been pressing I've probably done 1% incline, 4% decline and 95% flat.

I find rack presses a good tool in the bid to boost my bench. You can start with a press of a couple of inches and gradually increase this to cover the top half of the lift. The bottom half is down to explosiveness and bar speed imo. They also get you psychologically comfortable with having the extra weight on the bar


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Friday 21 March 2014*

*Squats*

*
*

*Warmup*

8 x 20 Kg

5 x 50 Kg

5 x 60 Kg

3 x 70 Kg

*Work Sets*

5 x 90 Kg

3 x 100 Kg

>1 = 3 x 115 Kg

*
*

*
Assistance*

*Power Shrugs*

3 x 5 150 Kg

*Dumbell Lunges*

3 x 8

*Calf Raises*

3 x 15

Squat form felt better today. Still not spot on though.

Added in power shrugs just coz I felt like it.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Wednesday 26 March 2014*

*
*

*
Military Press*

*Warm up*

5 x 25 Kg

5 x 30 Kg

3 x 37.5 Kg

*Worksets*

5 x 40 Kg

5 x 47.5 Kg

>5 = 7 x 55 Kg

*Assistance*

*
*

*Tricep Press down*

3x 10

*Pendlay Rows*

3x 6 82.5 Kg


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Update.

No training lately as I have cataracts in both eyes.

It's a struggle to even read this screen.

I cannot see anything at all outo my left eye and my right is getting bad as well.

In for surgery on Thursday.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Update.
> 
> No training lately as I have cataracts in both eyes.
> 
> ...


Blimey Tass wasn't expecting to read that! speedy recovery mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Blimey Tass wasn't expecting to read that! speedy recovery mate :thumbup1:


Thanks G.

Pretty scary actually. Thought I was going blind.

Don't do drugs people


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Thanks G.
> 
> Pretty scary actually. Thought I was going blind.
> 
> Don't do drugs people


Is that what caused them? surprising!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Is that what caused them? surprising!


No idea what caused them actually.

Old before my time


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> No idea what caused them actually.
> 
> Old before my time


Is there a family history? that's often the main cause


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Is there a family history? that's often the main cause


No nothing. Can't explain it


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> No nothing. Can't explain it


Perhaps it's one of those medical issues that suddenly occur at this time of year ? :whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Update.
> 
> No training lately as I have cataracts in both eyes.
> 
> ...


all that DNP sh1t , hope all goes well .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> all that DNP sh1t , hope all goes well .


Could well be. Thanks Ewen


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

sorry to read that mate. I was going to suggest that the DNP would not have helped but Ewen beat me to it.

Good luck Thursday.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

All the best Ade mate. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Cheers guys


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good luck today Tass ... hope everything goes smoothly !


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Good luck with the op mate


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Back to it today after almost a month not lifting.

Have gained a stone in weight (fat probably) which I;m nit happy about.

Mind you, I expected everything to feel heavy today, but it didn't.

Only managed the required reps on deadlift, no extras, but I'm quite happy with that. Haven't really gone backwards much.

*Monday 21 April 2014*

*Deadlift*

*
*

*Warmup*

8 x 40 Kg

5 x 60 Kg

5 x 70 Kg

3 x 90 Kg

*Work Sets*

5 x 95 Kg

5 x 110 Kg

>5 = 5 x 125 Kg

*
*

*
Assistance*

*Power Shrugs*

3 x 5 140 Kg

*Barbell Curls*

3 x 10 35Kg

*Leg Raises*

3 x 8

*Side Bends*

3 x 15

Happy Easter everybody


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Back to it today after almost a month not lifting.
> 
> Have gained a stone in weight (fat probably) which I;m nit happy about.
> 
> ...


Good to see you back lifting Tass ..... :thumb:

Just no more chocolate eggs :thumbdown:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes, it is good to have you back...you an I both having to lose a.....a....little extra just now......phew, at least I have company then.....x


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Tuesday 22 April 2014*

*Bench*

*
*

*Warm up*

*
*5 x 30 Kg

5 x 40 Kg

3 x 50 Kg

*Work Sets*

5 x 55 Kg

5 x 65 Kg

>5 = 8 x 72.5 Kg

*
Assistance*

*DB Flies*

3 x 10

*Face Pulls*

3 x 12

*Side Lateral Raises*

3 x 15


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Right, so after almost 6 weeks off due to being blind, I finally got back to it today !

Felt soooo good to have that bar on my back again.

Started back light, and gonna build it up.....again !

Hopefully, this time I can get some consistency going and make some decent progress

*Squats*

1 x 10 Bar

1 x 5 40Kg

1 x 5 50Kg

1 x 3 60Kg

1 x 2 70Kg

3 x 5 80Kg

*Bench*

*
*1 x 10 Bar

1 x 5 30Kg

1 x 5 40Kg

1 x 3 50Kg

3 x 5 60Kg

*Deads*

*
*1 x 5 40Kg

1 x 5 60Kg

1 x 3 80Kg

1 x 5 100Kg

Found the weights fine, but it was HOT today, so struggled with breathing a bit.

Already got doms in my quads !

Hot bath should help.

Happy to be back at it!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> Right, so after almost 6 weeks off due to being blind, I finally got back to it today !
> 
> Felt soooo good to have that bar on my back again.
> 
> ...


Great to see you lifting again mate, you've had more than your share of health issues so fingers crossed they are all behind you now


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Great to see you lifting again mate, you've had more than your share of health issues so fingers crossed they are all behind you now


I truely hope so


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good luck mate. You've had a bit of a hard time of it over that last couple of years. Third time lucky:thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Good luck mate. You've had a bit of a hard time of it over that last couple of years. Third time lucky:thumbup1:


Thanks Ming.

My legs are battered today. Almost fell down the stairs.

Also, feel tender where the bar was across my traps. Might need a pussy pad. PAH ! Neveerrrrrrrr. Bring on more pain


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Welcome back :thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Welcome back :thumbup1:


Thanks G


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Thanks Ming.
> 
> My legs are battered today. Almost fell down the stairs.
> 
> Also, feel tender where the bar was across my traps. Might need a pussy pad. PAH ! Neveerrrrrrrr. Bring on more pain


LOL. No pads haha. Two years or so back squatting and I've regained the callous across my traps from the bar. The first time the missus noticed it was a proud moment


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mingster said:


> LOL. No pads haha. Two years or so back squatting and I've regained the callous across my traps from the bar. The first time the missus noticed it was a proud moment


Callous on your traps. Ouch!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Nice to see you back training Tass !!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Northern Lass said:


> Nice to see you back training Tass !!


cheers V


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Sunday 8 June 2014

Overhead Press

1 x 10 Bar

1 x 5 30Kg

1 x 3 35Kg

3 x 5 40Kg

Tricep Pressdown

3 x 10

Pendlay Row

1 x 10 40Kg

1 x 5 50 Kg

3 x 5 60Kg

Had a powercut today. Unfortunately, the garage door is electric, so I was locked in for several hours. I now have an extremely clean gym !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Wednesday 11 June 2014*

*
*

*
Deadlift*

*
*

*
*1 x 5 40Kg

1 x 5 60Kg

1 x 3 80Kg

1 x 2 90Kg

1 x 5 105Kg (+5Kg)

*Power Shrugs*

*
*

*
*1 x 5 60Kg

1 x 5 80Kg

1 x 3 90Kg

1 x 2 100Kg

3 x 5 120Kg

*Barbell Curls*

*
*

*
*3 x 8 30KG

So not really running Wendlers now. Kind of mixing it up a bit. Just making sure I add weight every workout till strength improves.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thursday 12 June 2014

Bench

Warm up

5 x 30 Kg

5 x 40 Kg

3 x 50 Kg

2 x 60 Kg

Work Sets

3 x 5 x 65 Kg (+5Kg)

Assistance

DB Flies

3 x 8

Face Pulls

3 x 15


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Real good to see this mate,subbed.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Real good to see this mate,subbed.


Hopefully be something to sub to for a good while. Need some consistency.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Hopefully be something to sub to for a good while. Need some consistency.


Well you know what you gotta do,i hope my little input might keep the spark fired up along with others in here...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Monday 16 June 2014

Squats

1 x 10 Bar

1 x 5 40 Kg

1 x 3 60 Kg

1 x 2 70 Kg

3 x 5 85 Kg (+5Kg)

Good Mornings

3 x 8 30Kg

Calf Presses

3 x 15

Bit strange on squats. 2nd set felt heavy, but last set felt light! Maybe form was better.

Really felt the GMs in my hammies.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Tuesday 17 June 2014

Overhead Press

1 x 10 Bar

1 x 5 30Kg

1 x 3 35Kg

1 x 2 40Kg

3 x 5 45Kg (+5Kg)

Tricep Pressdown

3 x 10

Pendlay Row

1 x 10 40Kg

1 x 5 50Kg

1 x 3 60Kg

3 x 5 70Kg (+10Kg)


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Looks like it has started going the correct way now mate:thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Looks like it has started going the correct way now mate:thumb:


yep. still baby weights but I'm in it for the long game


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Saturday 21 June 2014

Deadlift

1 x 5 40Kg

1 x 5 60Kg

1 x 3 90Kg

1 x 2 100Kg

1 x 5 110Kg (+5Kg)

Power Shrugs

1 x 5 60Kg

1 x 5 80Kg

1 x 3 100Kg

1 x 2 110Kg

3 x 5 130Kg (+10Kg)

Barbell Curls

3 x 8 32.5Kg (+2.5Kg)


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Coming along nicely Tass  :thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Monday 23 June 2014

Bench

Warm up

5 x 30 Kg

5 x 40 Kg

3 x 50 Kg

2 x 60 Kg

Work Sets

3 x 5 x 67.5 Kg (+2.5Kg)

Assistance

DB Flies

3 x 8 28Kg

Face Pulls

3 x 10 30Kg

Side Raises

3 x 8 13Kg


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

nice and consistent mate :thumb:

I need to take a leaf out of your book


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> nice and consistent mate :thumb:
> 
> I need to take a leaf out of your book


Consistent for about 2 weeks so far :lol:

Got a load of night shifts coming up so let's see if I can keep it up


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Wednesday 25 June 2014

Squats

1 x 10 Bar

1 x 5 40 Kg

1 x 3 60 Kg

1 x 2 80 Kg

3 x 5 90 Kg (+5Kg)

Good Mornings

3 x 10 30Kg

Calf Presses

3 x 15


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Friday 27 June 2014*

*Overhead Press*

1 x 10 Bar

1 x 5 30Kg

1 x 3 35Kg

1 x 2 40Kg

3 x 5 47.5Kg (+2.5Kg)

*Tricep Pressdown*

3 x 10

*Pendlay Row*

1 x 10 40Kg

1 x 5 50Kg

1 x 3 60Kg

3 x 5 80Kg (+10Kg)


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Tuesday 1 July 2014*

*
*

*
**Deadlift*

1 x 5 40Kg

1 x 5 60Kg

1 x 3 90Kg

1 x 2 100Kg

1 x 5 120Kg (+10Kg)

*Power Shrugs*

1 x 5 60Kg

1 x 5 80Kg

1 x 3 100Kg

1 x 2 120Kg

3 x 5 140Kg (+10Kg)

*Barbell Curls*

3 x 8 35Kg (+2.5Kg)

*Leg Raises*

3 x 8

Early workout today. Just finished a run of nights so body clock a bit bent out of shape.

Was expecting to feel weak today, but had a MASSIVE roast dinner yesterday.

Training is so much more enjoyable when you have a bit of fuel in you.

All weights increased and felt comfortable.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Good work mate


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Great progress there Tass ! :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Have a doughnut before training and watch the difference mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Thursday 3 July 2014*

*
*

*
Bench*

*
*

*Warm up*

5 x 30 Kg

5 x 40 Kg

3 x 50 Kg

2 x 60 Kg

Work Sets

3 x 5 x 70 Kg (+2.5Kg)

*Assistance*

*
*

*
DB Flies *

3 x 10 28Kg ( 2 extra reps per set)

*Face Pulls*

3 x 10 30Kg

*Side Raises*

3 x 10 13Kg ( 2 extra reps per set)

Again, weights all felt pretty comfortable. Had a lack of energy today so wasn't expecting it.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Monday 7 July 2014*

*
*

*
Squats*

1 x 10 Bar

1 x 5 40 Kg

1 x 3 60 Kg

1 x 2 80 Kg

3 x 5 95 Kg (+5Kg)

*Good Mornings*

3 x 10 35Kg (+5Kg)

*Calf Presses*

3 x 15


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Thursday 10 July 2014*

*
*

*
**Overhead Press*

1 x 10 Bar

1 x 5 30Kg

1 x 3 40Kg

1 x 2 45Kg

3 x 5 50Kg (+2.5Kg)

1 x 2 60Kg

*Tricep Pressdown*

3 x 10 30Kg

*Hammer Grip Pull Ups*

1 x 5

*Pendlay Row*

1 x 10 40Kg

1 x 5 50Kg

1 x 3 60Kg

3 x 5 90Kg (+10Kg)

Did a cuppla reps on 60K OHP just to feel it. Felt ok.

Added in Pull ups. Can only do 5. Will build these up

Rows felt heavy


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Back to the 100kg squat mark next session mate?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Back to the 100kg squat mark next session mate?


Yes will be. Really not feeling squats at the moment though.

Got a bit of a mind thing going on with them.

Soon as I get to 100K form goes haywire.

Not sure what it is. I am really tight though so have been stretching a lot more trying to sort it out.

Think I just need to whack on 130 or something and squat it just to get over the mind struggle.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Yes will be. Really not feeling squats at the moment though.
> 
> Got a bit of a mind thing going on with them.
> 
> ...


Yes mate. Just go straight to 110kg. Do each rep as an individual lift, very steady and deliberate. You can do it:thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Mingster said:


> Yes mate. Just go straight to 110kg. Do each rep as an individual lift, very steady and deliberate. You can do it:thumbup1:


I agree Ming ,he can do it,no worries,if only he lets his mind believe it,so come on Tass...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Sunday 13 July 2014*

*
*

*
Deadlift*

1 x 5 40Kg

1 x 5 60Kg

1 x 3 90Kg

1 x 2 100Kg

1 x 5 130Kg (+10Kg)

*Power Shrugs*

*
*

1 x 5 60Kg

1 x 5 80Kg

1 x 3 100Kg

1 x 2 120Kg

3 x 5 145Kg (+5Kg)

*Barbell Curls*

*
*

3 x 8 37.5Kg (+2.5Kg)

Had little energy today, and almost didn't lift, but dragged my **** to the garage and ploughed through.

The weights didn't feel too heavy, but I was breathing very heavily.

Oh well, they all went up. That's the main thing


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Wednesday 16 July 2014

Bench

Warm up

5 x 30 Kg

5 x 40 Kg

3 x 60 Kg

2 x 70 Kg

Work Sets

3 x 5 x 75 Kg (+5Kg)

Assistance

DB Flies

1 x 8 26Kg (+8Kg)

1 x 6 26Kg

1 x 5 26Kg

Face Pulls

3 x 10 30Kg

Side Raises

3 x 10 16Kg (+3Kg )

Not getting any leg drive at all on the bench. Seem to have lost the ability somehow? Weights felt very light though.

Messed up the weights on flies. Thought I did 28Kg last time but was only 18Kg. Will keep at 26Kg until I hit 3 x 8.

Hot sweaty mess today.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

It is indeed way too hot for this but somehow i love the mess it leaves me in,,,,doea that make me odd? :stuart:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Belatedly IN lol.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Sunday 7 August 2014*

*
*

*
Squats*

1 x 10 Bar

1 x 5 40 Kg

1 x 3 60 Kg

1 x 2 80 Kg

3 x 5 100 Kg (+5Kg)

*Assistance*

Ain't doing jack sh1t. Too hot


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Tuesday 29 July 2014*

*
*

*
Overhead Press*

1 x 10 20Kg

1 x 5 30Kg

1 x 5 40Kg

1 x 5 45Kg

1 x 5 50Kg

1 x 5 55Kg (+5Kg)

*Tricep Pressdown*

3 x 10 30Kg

*Pendlay Row*

1 x 10 40Kg

1 x 5 50Kg

1 x 3 60Kg

3 x 5 92.5Kg (+2.5Kg)


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Wednesday 6 August 2014

Deadlift

1 x 5 40Kg

1 x 5 60Kg

1 x 3 90Kg

1 x 2 110Kg

1 x 5 135Kg (+5Kg)

1 x 1 150Kg

Power Shrugs

1 x 5 60Kg

1 x 5 80Kg

1 x 3 100Kg

1 x 2 130Kg

3 x 5 150Kg (+5Kg)

Barbell Curls

3 x 8 40Kg (+2.5Kg)

All weights increased. Heading in the right direction.

Couldn't move 150 off the floor a couple of months ago. Went up quite comfortably.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Yes will be. Really not feeling squats at the moment though.
> 
> Got a bit of a mind thing going on with them.
> 
> ...


First of all well Tass, secondly with the 100kg squat, what i did was put 4 10kg's on each side of the bar, instead of 2 big fcuking 20kg's, it worked a treat for me, when i saw those 2 big fcukers on the bar, it put me off, and it really does feel heavier, than having little 10kg's on (mind fcuk)


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> First of all well Tass, secondly with the 100kg squat, what i did was put 4 10kg's on each side of the bar, instead of 2 big fcuking 20kg's, it worked a treat for me, when i saw those 2 big fcukers on the bar, it put me off, and it really does feel heavier, than having little 10kg's on (mind fcuk)


Thanks Ken

It certainly is a mind game. My 1RM is 160Kg so these weights shouldn't be a problem at all.

Need to get over it and just lift the fcuker


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

That should of said well done Tass, I don't know what happened to the done part lol, some days the weight on squats seems a lot heavier than other days, I don't know why this happens, it just does


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Marvellous mate,moving on for the best part,fook the niggles off.....as you say just lift it up!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Tuesday 7 August 2014

Bench

Warm up

5 x 40 Kg

5 x 50 Kg

5 x 60 Kg

5 x 70 Kg

5 x 80 Kg (+5Kg)

Assistance

DB Flies

2 x 8 23Kg (-3Kg)

1 x 6 23Kg

Face Pulls

3 x 10 30Kg

Reduced the weight on flies as I increased too much last time. Still didn't manage the 3x8 but will get it next time, then increase again. Mind you, it's only fluff, so not too bothered.

Bench climbing nicely. Back up to 100K soon


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

at this rate you will be bettering your previous best by the end of the year :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Monday 11 August 2014

Squats

1 x 10 Bar

1 x 5 40 Kg

1 x 5 60 Kg

1 x 5 80 Kg

1 x 5 100 Kg

1 x 5 110 Kg (+10Kg)

Front Squats

3 x 5 60 Kg

GHR

3 x 8

Calf Raises

3 x 15


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Tuesday 12 August 2014

Overhead Press

10 x 20 Kg

5 x 30 Kg

5 x 40 Kg

5 x 45 Kg

5 x 50 Kg

5 x 57.5 Kg (+2.5 Kg)

1 x 75 Kg (Push Press)

1 x 75 Kg PB (Strict Press)

Dips

1 x 5

Tricep Pressdown

3 x 10 30 Kg

Hammer Grip Pull Ups

1 x 5

Pendlay Row

1 x 3 60 Kg

3 x 5 95 Kg (+2.5Kg)

Was feeling strong on OHP, so decided to go for a PB. Unracked the 75K, and for some reason, push pressed it? Never do push press, so don't quite know what happened there, lol

Recomposed myself and stricted the mother. PB baby.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Top bombing buddy!!

3 digits by crimbo


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> Tuesday 12 August 2014
> 
> Overhead Press
> 
> ...


Was it last year? when they where shaving bits off your shoulder and you could hardly move the ****er. Now look at you, 75kg strict press :bounce: :bounce:

way to go mate, AWESOME!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Was it last year? when they where shaving bits off your shoulder and you could hardly move the ****er. Now look at you, 75kg strict press :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> way to go mate, AWESOME!


Thanks BB4 !

2 Years now since op.

Doesn't time fly?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

The mind is now playingh along i see......here we go.........


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> The mind is now playingh along i see......here we go.........


It's still not quite there with squats yet, but I'm overcoming it


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I honestly can't see a squat PB being that far off matey.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> I honestly can't see a squat PB being that far off matey.


Big difference between 110 and 160 though.

Can't even imagine having that on my back at the moment.

It will come though, just not sure how soon


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Friday 15 August 2014

Deadlift

5 x 40 Kg

5 x 60 Kg

3 x 100 Kg

2 x 120 Kg

5 x 140 Kg (+5 Kg)

1 x 160 Kg (+10 Kg)

Power Shrugs

5 x 100 Kg

3 x 5 155 Kg (+5 Kg)

Barbell Curls

3 x 8 40 Kg

Awoke at 3am this morning. Nothing else to do but train.

Pulled a 160K dead. Only 10K away from my PB now. Will smash it soon.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

and that's how it gets done! Good pulling mate


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

nice work and that 160 looked easy


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Your neighbours must think wtf?lol

Well that is better,the mind is your most powerful tool,proof right here,good man!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Your neighbours must think wtf?lol
> 
> Well that is better,the mind is your most powerful tool,proof right here,good man!


LOL

I converted my garage, so they shouldn't hear me.


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

Nice, will be watching this journal with interest as i am also running 5/3/1


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

GetePem said:


> Nice, will be watching this journal with interest as i am also running 5/3/1


Welcome in.

I've not been running Wendlers for a few weeks.

Just been doing sets of 5 with an occasional 1RM to build strength back up quickly.

I am getting to the point now where progress will slow down and will go back to Wendlers.


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

how often do you test your 1RM - out of interest?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

GetePem said:


> how often do you test your 1RM - out of interest?


I don't really plan it.

If I have a 'strong day', I'll go for it.

You know those days when everything feels light.

I've found in the past that if I plan it, I get all psyched up for it during the lead up days, and if I fail it, I feel let down, so just go for it when I feel good.

Saying that, I've only ever failed one lift.

That bastrd still weighs on my mind lol


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

Probably the best approach.

Trying to plan in my head when I should next attempt mine, I use the iOS app for 5/3/1 (not sure if still available though) and that gives an indicated max - I tend to use that as a loose gauge as to where I am at.

Still good to attempt them occasionally though.

Good luck with your training


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I quickly suffer the same fate on a pre planned single day ....

Probably the wrong way about it but one morning you just wake up thinking ... fook yeah and the rep work goes on the back burner


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Saturday 16 August 2014

Bench

10 x Bar

5 x 40 Kg

3 x 60 Kg

2 x 80 Kg

5 x 85 Kg (+5Kg)

Assistance

DB Flies

3 x 8 23Kg

Face Pulls

3 x 10 32.5Kg (+2.5Kg)

Side Raises

3 x 10 16Kg

Still not getting any leg drive on bench. Need to get this sorted as the weights are increasing.

Good workout though.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

some good work going on mate. I found with leg drive its all about timing, to soon you want get nothing and to late you wont even move lol.

I always told my father in law that as soon as the bar touched his chest that was like a button to use the leg drive.


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

This may be of some use


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thursday 18 Sep 2014

Overhead Press

10 x 20 Kg

5 x 30 Kg

5 x 40 Kg

5 x 45 Kg

5 x 50 Kg

5 x 60 Kg (+2.5 Kg)

Tricep Pressdown

3 x 10 25 Kg

Pendlay Row

1 x 3 60 Kg

3 x 5 80 Kg

Been away for a couple of weeks and didn't train for a couple of weeks before that!

Thought my strength would suffer but decided to try the increase on OHP. Got it quite comfortably. Shocked at that.

Dropped the weights on other lifts a bit as ran out of energy.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> Thursday 18 Sep 2014
> 
> Overhead Press
> 
> ...


guess the rest did you good mate


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Friday 19 Sep 2014

Deadlift

5 x 40 Kg

5 x 60 Kg

3 x 100 Kg

2 x 120 Kg

5 x 142.5 Kg (+2.5 Kg)

Power Shrugs

5 x 100 Kg

3 x 120 Kg

3 x 5 140 Kg

Barbell Curls

3 x 8 30 Kg

First lifts really taking it out of me, so backed off again on the assistance. No matter, it's only fluff anyway. Least I'm hitting the main lifts.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

As long as you're hitting the main lifts mate. The rest is just dotting the I's and crossing the T's:thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mingster said:


> As long as you're hitting the main lifts mate. The rest is just dotting the I's and crossing the T's:thumbup1:


True, true.

By the end of the year, gonna smash deadlift, bench and OHP PBs.

Not so sure about squats. Will see how they go


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> Friday 19 Sep 2014
> 
> Deadlift
> 
> ...


Dead lifts for me are the most taxing lift, even more so than squats, dead lifts leave me out of breath and knackered


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Dead lifts for me are the most taxing lift, even more so than squats, dead lifts leave me out of breath and knackered


Agreed .


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Dead lifts for me are the most taxing lift, even more so than squats, dead lifts leave me out of breath and knackered


Agreed !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Wednesday 1 Oct 2014

Bench

10 x Bar

5 x 40 Kg

3 x 60 Kg

2 x 70 Kg

5 x 80 Kg (

Assistance

DB Flies

3 x 8 23Kg

Face Pulls

3 x 10 30Kg

Meh


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Friday 10 October 2014

Squats

1 x 10 Bar

1 x 5 40 Kg

1 x 5 60 Kg

1 x 5 80 Kg

3 x 5 100 Kg

Good Mornings

3 x 8 40 Kg

Calf Raises

3 x 15

Been neglecting legs are lot lately. Form still not good. Gonna squat every session to get back in the groove.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

still training at home ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

MRSTRONG said:


> still training at home ?


Yuuup.

Not consistently enough though


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

you just need to get back into the habit mate, now your settled in the new job it will come


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

What,no porn now????? :lol:


----------

